# Martha Stewart's Cookies



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I was just wondering if anybody has this book and what they think of it. I watch her show a lot and the last two cookie recipes looked AWESOME. I love to bake and make verious cookies, candies and cakes as gifts.


----------



## mike509 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Kelley -

I bought this book and have made about 4 of the recipes - all have been very well received (by the people who ate them)! The book is well written, and organized in a way that makes it easy to find the "type" of cookie that you're looking to make (by texture, etc). I would highly recommend it!

Mike


----------

